# Show Pants



## TipTop (Mar 2, 2007)

Tis tradition LOL! I don't know anyone that likes wearing beige. It is not the most flattering color for most people. They also get dirty really fast.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

It is tradition and it looks light. Darker colors clash with the jackets too.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

tradition! I love beige breeches, I think they're much classier! although i heard a rumor a while ago that rust was making a huge come back at the rated shows (though i didn't want to believe it). ugh, and the last one i went to? rust!


----------

